# R.i.p



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Rest in peace lucy my Diamond Python ..i am so gutted to have lost you .words cant explain my sorrow right now.. but i hope every one who Sees you can appreciate your beauty as i did There was no way i could have forseen this death and if i could give my right arm to have you back i would ..







good night and god bless

Passed on the 3/5/2007 sadly missed never can i replace you


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

awwh shes beautiful...so sorry to hear of ur loss hun.

RIP Lucy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

awww nooo...

RIP...sorry for your loss steve...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that guts me too. words don't work. carry on: victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

oh no, sorry to hear that steve. such a stunning snake...R.I.P


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

sorry for your loss steve, she was a stunner


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.i.p Lucy


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

he was a stunner r.i.p


----------

